# Coque compatible Dock - iPad 2 ?



## t-bo (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède cette coque Novodio : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...tui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad-2.html

Savez-vous si c'est compatible avec le dock Apple ? J'ai téléphoné à Mac-way, leur réponse est non mais pas très convaincante.

J'aimerais être sur  Si certains ont essayé...


----------

